# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  3 фотоаппарата, 5 объективов + телевик, 2 кинокамеры | для хипстеров и не только :)

## katarinakai

дедушка наконец решился распродать свой скарб (все в идеальном состоянии, фотоаппараты в "родных" чехлах, объективы в коробочках и т.п.)

*Фотоаппарат ФЭД-2 с объективом «Индустар-61 Л/Д*

*Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ЕТ с объетивом Гелиос 44-2*

*Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ТТЛ с объетивом Гелиос 44*
как пишут в соседней теме "P.S. Не путаем эту камеру с ДЕШЕВЫМ Зенитом ЕТ, в ТТЛ встроенный экспонометр и камера на порядок выше уровнем!"

для Зенита ЕТ есть экспонометр который крепится к камере)

*Объектив CARL ZEISS JENA DDR Sonnar 3,5/135 MC

Объектив «Юпитер-9» 1:2 F=8,5 см (Contax-Киев)
Объектив «Юпитер-11» 1:4 F=1,35 см (Contax-Киев)
Объектив «Юпитер-12» 1:2,8 F=5 см 3,5 см
Объектив «Индустар-50» 1:3,5 F=5 см*

*Объектив «Рубин-1» 2.8/37-80 + 2 светофильтра и еще какая-то штука* (в фирм кожаном чемоданчике) - для Зенита


*Кинокамера «Экран-3»*

*Кинокамера «Киев-16У»*
(обе камеры, как говорят, совершенно новые. продаются в полной комплектации с документами)


экспонометр в коробочке
пупа для просмотра кадров пленки п-5

цена договорная и оч лояльная  :smileflag:  выложу фотографии этого добра на днях

район - центр или черемушки
можно назначить встречу чтобы посмотреть предлагаемую технику

----------


## shamray

Напишите цены, как этого трбуют правила форума.

----------


## mozaika однояйко

Сколько Зенит ТТЛ и Carl Zeiss?

----------


## Лексо

напишите какой байонет в объективах)

----------


## katarinakai

*Фотоаппарат ФЭД-2 с объективом «Индустар-61 Л/Д* - 100 грн
*Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ЕТ с объективом Гелиос 44-2* - 150 грн (в дополнение отдаю экспонометр, который крепится к тушке)
*Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ТТЛ с объетивом Гелиос 44* - 400 грн (в соседней теме - 490)

*Объектив CARL ZEISS JENA DDR Sonnar 3,5/135 MC* - 1000 грн (в соседней теме - 1300)

на остальные - предлагайте свои цены  :smileflag: 
Объектив «Юпитер-9» 1:2 F=8,5 см (похоже есть трабл с резьбой)
Объектив «Юпитер-11» 1:4 F=1,35 см (похоже есть трабл с резьбой)
Объектив «Юпитер-12» 1:2,8 F=5 см 3,5 см
Объектив «Индустар-50» 1:3,5 F=5 см

Объектив «Рубин-1» 2.8/37-80 + 2 светофильтра и еще какая-то штука

----------


## katarinakai

> напишите какой байонет в объективах)


 аймсорри  я не в теме и не знаю что это и где посмотреть 

upd
на счет объектива Рубин - он к Зениту крепится)

уверена на 99%, что остальные тоже для Зенита

----------


## katarinakai

есть еще желтенькие фильтры
ЖС-12 40,5*0,5
ЖС-17 40,5*0,5
по желанию в подарок к любому из объективов  :smileflag:

----------


## katarinakai

*Кинокамера «Киев-16У»* - 350 грн
*Кинокамера «Экран-3»* - 200 грн

----------


## 2geo

Юпитер-12 - резьбовой? Сколько стоит?

----------


## shamanix

> Юпитер-12 - резьбовой? Сколько стоит?


 дада  :smileflag:  не знаю даже - предложите свою цену?  :smileflag:

----------


## shamanix



----------


## katarinakai

Объектив CARL ZEISS JENA DDR Sonnar 3,5/135 MC в брони

обе кинокамеры обещаны в подарок уже

остальное - ап!
фотке каминг сун

----------


## katarinakai

> Юпитер-12 - резьбовой? Сколько стоит?


 ну, скажем, 30 грн - это ок цена? вам подойдет?

----------


## nefton

юпитер 9 в чём именно трабл? можно фото?
и цену

----------


## 2geo

удалил

----------


## 2geo

> ну, скажем, 30 грн - это ок цена? вам подойдет?


 Заберу его и может еще что-то

----------


## nefton

katarinaka, юпитер-12 = 350грн
 :smileflag:

----------


## chernogor

Рубин сколько?

----------


## katarinakai

> katarinaka, юпитер-12 = 350грн


 о, спасибо!  :smileflag: ) значит отдам за 300  :smileflag:  все равно стараюсь чуть дешевле, чем уже где-то рядом есть


а вот и цены на остальные:

Объектив «Юпитер-9» 1:2 F=8,5 см (Contax-Киев) - 400 грн
Объектив «Юпитер-11» 1:4 F=1,35 см (Contax-Киев) - 200 грн
Объектив «Юпитер-12» 1:2,8 F=5 см 3,5 см - 350 грн
Объектив «Индустар-50» 1:3,5 F=5 см  - 200 грн

----------


## katarinakai

а на рубин предложите свою цену плз - не могу найти в инете :/

----------


## nefton

> юпитер 9 в чём именно трабл? можно фото?


 ...

----------


## katarinakai

я все никак не доберусь сделать фото объектива (( поверьте, они новые - лежали много лет в спец тубусах на антресолях

Юпитер-9 и, скорее всего, юпитер-11 имеют крепление Contax-Киев и с ними все в порядке (с резьбой всё ОК!)

----------


## karolino1

Объектив «Юпитер-12» 1:2,8 F=5 см 3,5 см еще в продаже?

----------


## katarinakai

дада, есть)

----------


## katarinakai

пока бронь на рубин и на юпитер-9 =)

----------


## katarinakai

продано 2 объектива, бронь на еще два уже не действительна
что есть и почем?

Фотоаппарат ФЭД-2 с объективом «Индустар-61 Л/Д - 100 грн
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ЕТ с объективом Гелиос 44-2 - 150 грн (в дополнение отдаю экспонометр, который крепится к тушке)
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ТТЛ с объетивом Гелиос 44 - 400 грн (в соседней теме - 490)

Объектив CARL ZEISS JENA DDR Sonnar 3,5/135 MC - 1000 грн (в соседней теме - 1300)
Объектив «Юпитер-11» 1:4 F=13,5 см (Contax-Киев) - 200 грн
Объектив «Индустар-50» 1:3,5 F=5 см - 200 грн
Объектив «Рубин-1» 2.8/37-80 + 2 светофильтра и еще какая-то штука - 300

----------


## katarinakai

снижаю цены:
Объектив «Индустар-50» 1:3,5 F=5 см - *100 грн*
Объектив «Юпитер-11» 1:4 F=13,5 см (Contax-Киев) - *100 грн* (без пластмассового тубуса)

----------


## ikoitt

> Объектив «Юпитер-11» 1:4 F=1,35 см (Contax-Киев) - *100 грн* (без пластмассового тубуса)


 Интересует данный объектив.
Посмотрите плс.личные сообщения.
Продублирую вопрсы. 
С фокусным не ошиблись F=1.35 или F=13.5? (хочу 13,5  :smileflag:  )
Тубуса нет или для удешевления лота? (пусть дороже но хочу с тубусом  :smileflag:  )
В другой город отправите? (пересыл за мой счет  :smileflag:  )
Спасибо!

----------


## Лексо

зенит ет за 100 отдадите? мечта детства)

----------


## katarinakai

> зенит ет за 100 отдадите? мечта детства)


 сорри, но нет
только один объектив Гелиос 44-2 на этом же форуме продают за 100 грн, а я отдаю вместе с Зенитом ЕТ

----------


## katarinakai

> Интересует данный объектив.
> С фокусным не ошиблись F=1.35 или F=13.5? (хочу 13,5  )
> Тубуса нет или для удешевления лота? (пусть дороже но хочу с тубусом  )
> В другой город отправите? (пересыл за мой счет  )
> Спасибо!


 в личку ответила, но здесь продублирую:
с фокусным расстоянием и правда ошибочка вышла. F=13.5
подходящего размера тубус был с трещиной, что как-то не круто, но постараюсь подыскать коробочку
могу переслать  :smileflag:

----------


## Лексо

значит мечте не сбыться(((

----------


## ikoitt

> значит мечте не сбыться(((


 Если это действительно мечта, то мечты должны сбываться. Выходи в приват, попробую стать волшебником  :smileflag:

----------


## Domengo

Ответ у Вас в ЛС.

----------


## Haramambaru

здравствуйте, юпитер 11 еще есть?

----------


## KenshinJomei

Объектив «Рубин-1» 2.8/37-80 забрал бы ради колекции за 100 нсли он на м42 резьбе
http://www.penta-club.ru/forum/topic/75922-рубин-1-37-8028/ чтоб не думали что решил нажиться на вас. Он мылит сильно наши накосячили украв схему у США

----------


## sirey

можно узнать что осталось и по какой цене?

----------


## katarinakai

точно есть вот это:
Фотоаппарат ФЭД-2 с объективом «Индустар-61 Л/Д - 100 грн
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ЕТ с объективом Гелиос 44-2 - 150 грн (в дополнение отдаю экспонометр, который крепится к тушке)
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ТТЛ с объетивом Гелиос 44 - 400 грн (в соседней теме - 490)
Объектив «Индустар-50» 1:3,5 F=5 см - 100 грн

еще пара объективов в брони

----------


## Domengo

Спасибо! Был рад знакомству.

----------


## 2geo

Покажите пожалуйста 

-экспонометр, который крепится к тушке-

Интересен.

----------


## Yolla

Наберите меня 0931549950, в личку не достучаться.
Виталий.

----------


## katarinakai

Наберу вас завтра же с утра

сорри))

----------


## Nerowind

> *Кинокамера «Киев-16У»* - 350 грн
> *Кинокамера «Экран-3»* - 200 грн


 Давайте договоримся за обе 150 грн.

----------


## Славака

добрый день...интересует Объектив «Юпитер-9» 1:2 F=8,5 см (Contax-Киев)...ваш номер телефона пожалуйста.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

все хорошо,,но индустар 50-2 вначале вообще несуразная цена....потом 100 оооочень дорого...максимум 50гр,и то..в зависимости от состояния и если не дальномерный (крепление М42).... надумаете  то в Л/С... :smileflag:

----------


## лекарства

Интересна техника. Как Вам звонить?
*в Личные Сообщения, пожалуйста.

----------


## KenshinJomei

Рубин-1 еще есть что с ценой ?

----------


## Fotomaster

Цайс продался?

Огласите весь списочек......(с)

----------


## katarinakai

сорри, совсем редко тут появляюсь

точно есть три камеры:
Фотоаппарат ФЭД-2 с объективом «Индустар-61 Л/Д - 100 грн
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ЕТ с объективом Гелиос 44-2 - 150 грн (в дополнение отдаю экспонометр, который крепится к тушке)
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ТТЛ с объетивом Гелиос 44 - 400 грн (в соседней теме - 490)

и есть индустар 50 - 50 грн окок!

----------


## bodidron

зенит ттл, а ничё что за автофокусный никон, кэнон 400 грн, тоже просят? спуститесь на землю

----------


## Fotomaster

> Цайс продался?
> 
> Огласите весь списочек......(с)


  И?






> автофокусный кэнон


 мне подаоили..)))

----------


## katarinakai

ох, вечные разговоры о цене  :smileflag: 

Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ТТЛ с объетивом Гелиос 44 - если кто-то предложит 300 грн, то ок  :smileflag: 
в этой теме по-моему уже не раз спускались цены по запросу, так что не грубите)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.04.2013 в 11:05 ----------

Цайс продался еще давно, остались 3 фотоаппарата и 1 объектив индустар-50
еще какая-то мелочевка типа экспонометров

----------


## katarinakai

ап

----------


## katarinakai

такс, новые цены на то, что осталось  :smileflag: 
Фотоаппарат ФЭД-2 с объективом «Индустар-61 Л/Д - 90 грн
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ЕТ с объективом Гелиос 44-2 - 130 грн (в дополнение отдаю экспонометр, который крепится к тушке)
Фотоаппарат ЗЕНИТ ТТЛ с объетивом Гелиос 44 - 250 грн (в соседней теме - 490)

----------

